# Hog Town Bayou SUP Fishing



## Magdaloo

My brother and I went to Hogtown bayou in Santa Rosa Beach yesterday afternoon. We have heard that the trout and redfish were bitting good on the outgoing tide. We went armed with our Bote Paddleboards and some white flukes and berkley gulp. 

We put in at the local boat ramp on 393 and paddled around the bridge for a while testing our luck.

In the first couple of minutes we caught a few rat reds, the biggest being around 17".










The tide was really low but the water was clear so we could see the fish really well, they were all over the place...we could see 25-30" trout that wouldn't bite anything. We did notice that we could sneak right up on top of the fish and as soon as we moved they would bolt. Here is a short video my little brother made of the afternoon catching fish and paddling around. It's relaxing and makes me miss the summer!


----------



## Cornflake789

Thats an awesome way to fish, good job to :thumbsup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz

when the music began it reminded me of a cheap porno.. no offense. Im starting to really like those SUP.


----------



## Magdaloo

MrPhoShiz said:


> when the music began it reminded me of a cheap porno.. no offense. Im starting to really like those SUP.


haha, thats what you get when a 16 year old edits the video


----------



## Cornflake789

ha ha ha so true


----------



## ol'mike

MrPhoShiz said:


> when the music began it reminded me of a cheap porno.. no offense. Im starting to really like those SUP.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nah too slow.... music that is...


----------



## Flathead

Man, thats an awesome way to fish, I've gotta look into that


----------



## danieljames84

Looks crazy fun! Love the set up!!!


----------



## Alex A

*Hooked SUP*

Looks like a nice area to fish!
I'll have to bring my board too and fish with you guys sometime! Had a good SUP fishing trip to Tampa Bay area in the fall. Had a blast.
25 to 30 " trout, NICE!! I have never caught one that big!!
Keep up the good work.
AA


----------



## Linda

Great report! I was fishing from my SUP today(PCB), trout & small reds.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Where did you buy your BOTE SUP? 

What's that music...sounds a lot like Phish?? I dig it.


----------



## Magdaloo

Wharf Rat said:


> Where did you buy your BOTE SUP?
> 
> What's that music...sounds a lot like Phish?? I dig it.


In Destin, BOTE has a store in Destin. www.boteboard.com

I have no idea what the music is, my brother made the video


----------



## Alex A

Hi Linda,
Nice pictures on your website. Keep up the good fishing!
*http://alexaguera.com/fishing-sups/*


----------

